# Has anyone got their tracker back from PTSB?



## konline (17 Jan 2018)

I see that all other banks are proactively, at least when compared with PTSB, investigating tracker issues and putting many customers back on tracker or providing compensation. I don't see similar response from PTSB, they have been dragging response for their customers as far as I know. Just wondering if there's anyone in this group who got their tracker back and got compensation from PTSB? Would appreciate if anyone share their experience.


----------



## Wardy7 (17 Jan 2018)

That’s because PTSB were first to do it. Many of us were returned to Tracker in 2015, albeit on an incorrect rate!

We were paid redress & compensation back then. That’s why you’re not seeing much activity, i’d Imagine!


----------



## fitz2017 (18 Jan 2018)

They also seem to be taking the line that customers are not impacted when several of the other banks have now included customers with similar stories in the review.


----------



## konline (18 Jan 2018)

Yes correct. PTSB numbers never gone up, they have been saying that they have identified all cases. Customers will have to fight them in courts when central bank and FSO give up.


----------



## Thomas (18 Jan 2018)

Based on the Central Bank presentation on at the moment the Central Bank have given up on challenging the 3.25% rate.


----------



## fitz2017 (18 Jan 2018)

Very disappointing


----------



## core123 (18 Jan 2018)

I think the ECB +3.25% or 2.25 % (in my case) is a red herring here. Yes it seems a high rate but I think the banks are within their rights to offer these rates if they want. For example if I took out a mortgage in 2009 then PTSB could offer me ECB +10% if they wanted but it would be up to me to decide if I wanted to choose it or not. The issue here is that when we signed up for our tracker the rate was at X but we given a discount on that tracker for 1 or 2 years but when the discounted rate was finished they then offered the a tracker with these new high rates and not the rate you would initially have been on when you first took out the tracker. That to me is where the real issue is. It's as if you got a whole new mortgage contract with them.


----------



## Wardy7 (18 Jan 2018)

That’s not the case for all of us.

I for one didn’t have a discounted Tracker. I started my mortgage with PTSB on a 2 year fixed rate which was to roll to Tracker on expiry.

Our problem is that there was no Tracker rate specified on the contract. 

However, as part of the initial contract, PTSB provided a very detailed, year by year, breakdown of the cost of our mortgage. These calculations were based on a figure of .75% and not on 3.25% as they think is acceptable now!

These calculations have to count for something, otherwise their initial calculations are nothing but tripe!

I for one will not be giving up this fight until @PadKiss tells me that it’s game over & ball burst!


----------



## robe (18 Jan 2018)

With you all the way @Wardy7 . Hopefully he will have something encouraging for us when he speaks to Matt Cooper at 5:20 today.


----------



## Apples82 (18 Jan 2018)

First time posting. My situation sounds very like yous wardy. I actually can't wait for this whole nightmare to be over one way or the other as our lives have been on hold for too long. Waited patiently for good news from Padraic.


----------



## core123 (18 Jan 2018)

Ok @Wardy7 I see what you mean. Yes yours is a little different to the discounted trackers but the principal seems to be the same. I'm with Padraic myself so will be interested listening into him today.


----------



## PFS7979 (19 Jan 2018)

All,

It is clear that PTSB has its head in the sand when it comes to the "discounted" tracker cohort. There are multiple issues with the contract wording and options letter language amongst other issues. The FSO and CBI are aware of the issues and it is clear to me that some difficult conversations are going on between PTSB and the CBI. There can only be one winner on this matter when it comes to upholding the Consumer Protection Code and in the context of in industry wide abuse of mortgage holders..


----------

